# polorizeing



## mrlynnw (Jun 18, 2013)

is there any way to polorize the reulater,generator type b without pulling the hood?? 
thanks!!!


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

More than you ever wanted to know about generators.

http://www.vernco.com/Sparks/id569.htm


----------

